# Probleme mit Datenbank hochladen



## madelle (24. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe eine Datenbank (die ich am 22.6.) gesichert hatte, wegen Serverumzug.
Die DB ist 23.290 KB gross.

Ich benutze Confix als Oberfläche.

Ich habe die Datei sowohl als einfache Sql. Datei hochgeladen (also Sql copy n Paste) als auch als zip.Datei. (2,962 KB)

Am Ende sagt mir php.myadmin das sei "Kein SQL-Befehl!"

Ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Datei hochgeladen bekomme. Habt ihr eine Ahnung?

maddele


----------



## threadi (25. Juni 2011)

Große SQL-Dumps kann man nicht wirklich über PHP einspielen. Der einfachste Weg dafür ist imho die Übergabe der Datei direkt an MySQL über eine SSH-Konsole.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juni 2011)

Genau, schreib' also am Einfachsten den Support deines Webhosting-Dienstleisters an, verbunden mit der Bitte, den dann angehaengten Dump deiner SQL-Datenbank fuer dich einzuspielen.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## madelle (25. Juni 2011)

Super! Hat geklappt.
Danke euch!


----------

